# Can u daisy chain ethernet switches??



## W6PJJ

* I Was spending sometime this evening pondering a LAN for home use. A thought came to me, is it possible to daisy chain multiple Ethernet switches?  Or does the port addressing prevent you from extending ports outside of the architecture within the enclosure? ie; the hardware layer..*


----------



## danc1990

Yes, I believe you can. I have linked my two switched togeather and all has been working well for many a year without any problem. here is a link to my network diagram, so you can see exactly what i have done "http://dansnetwork.dynalias.com/pics/my_network.gif". I hope this is what you mean, and that I am of some help to you!

(BTW, this is my first post, my names Dan  )


----------



## The_Other_One

Depending on the switch, you may or may not need crossover cables.  Some have auto-switching ports, some have a physical switch for uplink/trunk or standard.  But as a whole, yes, you can daisychain them just fine.  I actually have two routers connected, simply using the switch off one for some more ports.


----------



## bilbus

without a doubt you can.

But what you should do is add all the switches to a central switch.


so if you have 10 switches, switch 1 will be the main switch, and 2-10 would all have desktops pluged into it and be uplinked to switch 1.

But yes you can chain switches one after another .. but i think there is a limit.


----------



## Springy182

I personally have a WRT600N that has an 8 port GbE D-Link and a 5 port GbE D-Linked hooked up, it works perfectly, I think your limit is more the amount of computers you can put on your network, not the switches


----------

